# RR: 191c. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(1961)










2.	Gilels	(1974)










3.	Berman	(1992)










4.	Bronfman	(1987)










5.	Virsaladze	(1995)










6.	Gavrilov	(1999)










7.	Nissman	(1988)










8.	Chiu	(1992)










9.	Sokolov	(1984)










10.	Ashkenazy	(1993)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(1961)
2.	Gilels	(1974)
3.	Berman	(1992)
4.	Bronfman	(1987)
5.	Virsaladze	(1995)
6.	Gavrilov	(1999)
7.	Nissman	(1988)
8.	Chiu	(1992)
9.	Sokolov	(1984)
10.	Ashkenazy	(1993)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

